# Need advice on travel agents in Hyderabad - India - Rgd



## scorpio459 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi All;

Thanks for making me a part of this informative medium.

I am planning to relocate to the UAE for greener pastures.

Am from Hyderabad and have visited/enquired about few travel agents and have read conflicting views about these agencies.

Request members who hail from Hyderabad to assist me with reliable agencies so that i can take a well informed decision.

Thanks in advance;

Gerald


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What exactly are you asking? If I'm assuming correctly, you are looking for recommendations on a Dubai forum for travel agencies based in Hyderabad? Perhaps you will have better luck posting this in the India forum.


----------



## scorpio459 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Hi Pamela*

Hi Pamela;

Thanks for your reply.

I meant i needed info of reliable agencies in Hyd.

As advised will post the same in the Indian forums as suggested.

Thanks a ton 

Bye;
Gerald



pamela0810 said:


> What exactly are you asking? If I'm assuming correctly, you are looking for recommendations on a Dubai forum for travel agencies based in Hyderabad? Perhaps you will have better luck posting this in the India forum.


----------

